# What Software do you use?



## SusieI (Jun 9, 2012)

Just wondering what rhinestone software everyone is using?


----------



## nwnative (May 16, 2010)

We use Digital Art Solutions Stone Cut Pro. It works well with Correll Draw. There are a lot of nice features and several fonts available for the software. Check them out.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

WinPCSign 2012 & CorelDraw


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I use, DAS Smart Cut Pro 2, rstones, drawstones, corel draw and will be getting easy stone templates.


----------



## THECUTTERMAN (Nov 21, 2011)

Winpc Pro 2012 very user friendly 
John


----------



## jmorrison0722 (Mar 31, 2012)

I use a Mac with Illustrator CS5...what options are there for a Mac?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a Mac as well but I run Parallels with Windows XP. I use Oobling software.


----------



## leoleo (Feb 1, 2011)

Corel Draw x5


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

They are all good ones. But, I didn't see GCC mention anywhere. I know they make great Cutters but, they also do Rinestones too. Give them a look.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Graphtec i-DesignR Rhinestone Software, very awesome ! Check this link for further detail.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

printingray said:


> Graphtec i-DesignR Rhinestone Software, very awesome ! Check this link for further detail.


I have iDesigner and think it sucks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

atigerwanabee said:


> They are all good ones. But, I didn't see GCC mention anywhere. I know they make great Cutters but, they also do Rinestones too. Give them a look.


GCC doesn't do rhinestones... They manufacture vinyl cutters/plotters which can cut rhinestone template material. The cutting software that comes with GCC cutters, GreatCut, is not a design program.

I just wanted to clear that up in case anyone goes out and gets a GCC cutter thinking that it comes with a rhinestone design program.

There are programs which will cut directly TO GCC cutters though. Maybe that's where the confusion came in.


----------



## THECUTTERMAN (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi I forgot to mention you can download a 14 day trial of winpc pro at Signmax.us
Cheers John


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you for clearing that up Divine. There is also a Company that has a machine and software. It is called Heatpressinc.com They have the software and the Rhinestone machine there as well.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Krystle1981 said:


> I have a Mac as well but I run Parallels with Windows XP. I use Oobling software.


I have thought about adding parallels, do you have any freezing issues? How does your cutter run, any problems?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

gabenick2 said:


> I have thought about adding parallels, do you have any freezing issues? How does your cutter run, any problems?


Krystle is our poster customer for running Parallels with OOBling and her cutter. I've had customers try to use other programs to use software with Mac computers but I've never had anyone complain that they couldn't use all of the features/functions using Parallels.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

We are using Corel Draw!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

gabenick2 said:


> I have thought about adding parallels, do you have any freezing issues? How does your cutter run, any problems?


I haven't experienced any of those problems.


----------



## TouchoHoney (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the silhouhette Studio Designs, but am looking upgrade my cutter and software. I have thought about the Winsign PC and Obling. Do you need to have AI or Coreldraw in addition to the others.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

TouchoHoney said:


> I have the silhouhette Studio Designs, but am looking upgrade my cutter and software. I have thought about the Winsign PC and Obling. Do you need to have AI or Coreldraw in addition to the others.


Not with OOBling. It's a fully functional, stand alone vector design program and rhinestone program rolled into one.


----------



## TouchoHoney (Mar 7, 2012)

Forgive me for being so green. I am still very new to this. I have no previous design experience. Does that mean that I can import a photo and create a rhinestone design from that? Does it involve a lot of fixing on my part? I am looking to be able to do more logos and custom designs.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

No need to apologize! Asking specific questions is how you learn! 

Yes, you can import an image and convert it to a vector and stone it from there. The amount of extra work on it depends on the quality of the image. We have a video tutorial on vectorization that will give you a better understanding of the process but I'm using my phone right now so I can't post a link to the video. It's on the support & tutorials page on our website.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

TouchoHoney said:


> Forgive me for being so green. I am still very new to this. I have no previous design experience. Does that mean that I can import a photo and create a rhinestone design from that? Does it involve a lot of fixing on my part? I am looking to be able to do more logos and custom designs.



Your best bet... Download the fully functional demo...

http://www.synergy17.com/downloads/CADlink/SLBL_B12_1117O_DEMOS17.zip

The demo is fully functional... You just can't save your designs.. If you get the results you are looking for with the demo then you know you will get the same results with the full version as they are basically one in the same except for saving your work mostly...

Kevin


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I use Corel Draw with the Easy Stone macro and Hotfix ERA. If you haven't checked out Easy Stone you really should -- it has features that just aren't available in other rhinestone software I have checked out.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I use corel draw x5 and easy stone. Plus many others. But, my fancy is with Easy Stone. Works like a champ.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

SusieI said:


> Just wondering what rhinestone software everyone is using?


coreldraw x4 only


----------



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm having trouble with my easystone macro. When I try to launch it in Corel Draw X6 I get a box pop up that says mamimum tries expired ... help??


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

ACS for me. Great service with Sandy Mc C.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

You need to contact Kevin at Easy Stone Templates about that. There is an easy solution about that but he has to do it.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

brndagayle said:


> I use Corel Draw with the Easy Stone macro and Hotfix ERA. If you haven't checked out Easy Stone you really should -- it has features that just aren't available in other rhinestone software I have checked out.


Hi, I am just wondering why you use both? What does one give you that the other doesn't?


----------

